
Ask HN: What is your domain registrar of choice? - plessthanpt05
Just curious what registrars you recommend (&amp;&#x2F;or those you recommend against) using and why?
======
LinuxBender
For a business, MarkMonitor. They provide brand protection, super-locking
domains (if another registrar tries to change root server records, they will
change it back and contact that other registrar) and many other things. If
someone managed to get one of your domains, their team can give your lawyers
everything they need to quickly get it back. They have real customer support
managers and respond quickly to support requests. You can get a real person on
the phone instantly. Their CSM's can assist with migrating domains from all
other registrars and know all the issues with each. Some countries have unique
and odd restrictions.

------
dvaun
To be frugal I check registration prices using tld-list[0] before purchasing a
new domain.

Generally, though, I stick with Porkbun[1]. Their prices are decent and I
prefer their site over Namecheap, 101domain, and a few others that I've used.

[0]: [https://tld-list.com/](https://tld-list.com/)

[1]: [https://porkbun.com/](https://porkbun.com/)

------
mimixco
1&1[0]. The UI is super and focused on your productivity and not on selling
you things when you're trying to edit your domain settings. I've used them
exclusively for 20 years. Also, they have great prices and intro offers if you
are buying a name for a new project.

[0][http://1and1.com](http://1and1.com)

------
__d
Namecheap is the least worst in my experience

